# Setting Up Deer Camp In Tightwad Missouri



## toddot (Jun 20, 2005)

Leaving Friday morning for 3 days in Tightwad, Missouri with 3 hunting buddies and 3 "search and retrieve" buddies with 4 wheelers. This will be the first time with 7 guys in the Outback 26RS. Tightwad, Missouri is right on Truman Lake in central Missouri. Remember if we can control the deer population we can keep them off the front of our Tow Vehicles, the last one cost me $9,000 in repairs.

Wish me luck
Todd


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tightwad, Missouri? Really? I'd sure like to know the story behind the naming of that town!








Good luck on your hunt, Todd!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Good luck. I'm waiting to see everybodies pictures of there deer around here so I can beat them all! We will see come December!

Have to have a positive attitude right!

Hunt Safe!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Tightwad, Missouri is right on Truman Lake in central Missouri.


You don't say! I lived in central Missouri for over 4 years. I never heard of Tightwad. For that matter, I never heard of Truman Lake.









I must have led a very sheltered life.

Of course, this was in the mid to late 70s. Oh well, live and learn something new every day.

Mark


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

Have a good trip Todd. We leave Friday morning for the Nebraska National Forest by Halsey, NE. This will be the fifth hunting trip for the 28BH. There are three of us that go out there every November and April for three to four days. We chase mule deer in November and turkeys in April. If I can ever figure out how to post pictures I will post the pics from last year (just to brag), and anything note







for this year. Everyone have a fun and safe fall hunting season.

Don


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Good Luck on your Hunt! i pulled mine to the hunting club this past weekend when we came in from Auburn. this weekend is a two day youth hunt before or regular season opens the next weekend. I'm hoping to let my 9 year old get his second deer.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Good luck and stay safe. My son will not be able to take his annual huntin trip to the UP because of his new job. I'm feeling for him as I know he'll be missing it terribly!


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

toddot said:


> Leaving Friday morning for 3 days in Tightwad, Missouri with 3 hunting buddies and 3 "search and retrieve" buddies with 4 wheelers. This will be the first time with 7 guys in the Outback 26RS. Tightwad, Missouri is right on Truman Lake in central Missouri. Remember if we can control the deer population we can keep them off the front of our Tow Vehicles, the last one cost me $9,000 in repairs.
> 
> Wish me luck
> Todd


Sounds like a movie waiting to happen "Seven Guys In A Outback"...coming soon to a theater near you!!!!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

kywoman said:


> Leaving Friday morning for 3 days in Tightwad, Missouri with 3 hunting buddies and 3 "search and retrieve" buddies with 4 wheelers. This will be the first time with 7 guys in the Outback 26RS. Tightwad, Missouri is right on Truman Lake in central Missouri. Remember if we can control the deer population we can keep them off the front of our Tow Vehicles, the last one cost me $9,000 in repairs.
> 
> Wish me luck
> Todd


Sounds like a movie waiting to happen "Seven Guys In A Outback"...coming soon to a theater near you!!!!
[/quote]

Have a great time! My neighbor got a deer already and we smoked it. It was terrific.









btw - a movie about this - could this be about "Seven tightwads outback lookng for beer"?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hunting all day...then back to the Outback at night. What a great combo.

Have a GREAT trip.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

WILKINS3 said:


> Good Luck on your Hunt! i pulled mine to the hunting club this past weekend when we came in from Auburn. this weekend is a two day youth hunt before or regular season opens the next weekend. I'm hoping to let my 9 year old get his second deer.


"Youth Hunt"?

Are they in season?

My kids better get on the stick or Daddy's developing a new hobby!

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Sounds like a movie waiting to happen "Seven Guys In A Outback"...coming soon to a theater near you!!!!


Just watch out if you start hearing banjo music in the background!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> My neighbor got a deer already and we smoked it. It was terrific


How'd you keep it lit?

I bet that was some kind of buzz!









Mark


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > My neighbor got a deer already and we smoked it. It was terrific
> 
> 
> How'd you keep it lit?
> ...


LOL! Our minds work alike, that's scarry!!


----------



## toddot (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words...and the hillbilly phrases







I guess I didn't think about that one before I told everyone it was Tightwad, MO with 7 guys...Everything went great and we got 12 deer out the 2 days. 8 of them were bucks. We have a slight over abundance of deer here in MO so we can shoot as many as we like for $7.00 per tag. I will try to post pictures if I can figure it out. It sure is nice to come back to the Outback for the evening.

Everyone stay safe..

I put a picture in the gallery on the first page. Not for the faint of heart...


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats on the deer hunt! Overabundance or just really good hunters ? Good hunters sounds better around the campfire!!!







My son got his first buck on the Youth Deer Hunt this weekend. Open sights, .308 BLR, 70 yard shot for a nine year old. I' was right proud of him.


----------

